# hi all! I'm come from china !Look at my work



## Colpoo (Apr 7, 2016)

http://bbs.8da.com/data/attachment/forum/201604/06/101740xezr36x6rt5rrhtx.jpg


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 7, 2016)

http://bbs.8da.com/data/attachment/forum/201604/06/101738moto8vczl1ioil1v.jpg


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 7, 2016)

Why I can't publish a picture&#65311;


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 7, 2016)

It's nice to meet you. 

View attachment 101738moto8vczl1ioil1v.jpg


View attachment 101741tu1wtvx1dna1z6ut.jpg


View attachment 101749ewqdfia6b8aq8bqy.jpg


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 7, 2016)

&#36824;&#26377;&#20013;&#22269;&#27700;&#21451;&#21527; 

View attachment 101736omnnod1kikv1dpu1.jpg


View attachment 101740xezr36x6rt5rrhtx.jpg


----------



## SHOT (Apr 8, 2016)

For me its a nice work, what strain are u growing? And welcome to our family.


----------



## zem (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey! welcome aboard


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2016)

Good morning, glad you are here. Your plants look nice. Welcome.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 8, 2016)

Welcome to MP.  Beautiful plants!


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 8, 2016)

Colpoo said:


> &#36824;&#26377;&#20013;&#22269;&#27700;&#21451;&#21527;


 

Translation according to google........  Friends of the water it also China


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 8, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> Translation according to google........  Friends of the water it also China


haha&#65281;THANK!You're a funny guy.


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 8, 2016)

Growing marijuana in China is a very serious incident, and it must be very secretive. I can't find a person to communicate.
I'm surprised by your enthusiasm, and I like this place very much. Thank you all!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2016)

We are enthusiastic and never get tired of talking about this plant. I am glad you found us.


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 8, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> We are enthusiastic and never get tired of talking about this plant. I am glad you found us.



thank you&#65281; This is a great place to have more fans to come to this place.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 8, 2016)

.

I don't even what to ask what the penalties you could face if caught... in China.

Be safe, be secrete,  hit this :48:

Welcome to MP

.


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 8, 2016)

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> I don't even what to ask what the penalties you could face if caught... in China.
> 
> ...



Maybe you have a successful experience to teach me.


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 8, 2016)

nice plants. like ur gro-sacks also. welcome bud.:welcome:


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 9, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> nice plants. like ur gro-sacks also. welcome bud.:welcome:


Beauty planting bag   1/$1   ,LED500W  1/$400,  Coconut soil   1KG/$1.3
SEEDS  1/$5

Need to invest a lot of money


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2016)

What strain? Nice job andd welcome to the MP. YEHAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 9, 2016)

This is really a busy family ah. I am very happy to get everyone's attention.


----------



## zem (Apr 9, 2016)

Colpoo said:


> Growing marijuana in China is a very serious incident, and it must be very secretive. I can't find a person to communicate.
> I'm surprised by your enthusiasm, and I like this place very much. Thank you all!



considering that China is like the number 1 state in internet control and supervision, I am not sure how good an idea it is to post details about one's grow, be safe


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 9, 2016)

zem said:


> considering that China is like the number 1 state in internet control and supervision, I am not sure how good an idea it is to post details about one's grow, be safe


 


They have a NSA type of govt entity that doesn't follow rules anything like we have here........... be very very safe.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 9, 2016)

found this....

Because the cannabis industry is big in China, cannabis cultivation is legal. Legislature considers hash illegal to sell, but legal to possess. However, the cops do not always follow the laws, so you could still be bothered by the police. 

Cannabis in China
Smoking in public used to be okay, but as Beijing becomes internationalized, the laws are changing so be careful. A recent report, however, said that Beijing laws do not enforce these laws for foreigners. The police usually turn their backs when they see westerners doing something mildly illegal, such as buying hashish.

While recent laws protect the city from the hard drugs, the pot smoking scene continues relaxed and somewhat legal in Beijing. Nevertheless, every once in a while you hear about police arresting someone.

The Price of Cannabis in China
Foreigners will have an easy time purchasing hash in Beijing, but pot is also available on occasion. The Sanlitun bar area or the area in front of the KFC west of Sanlitun Bar Street has West African men who hang around the area. People could also visit the bar street in Nu Ren Jie to score pot or hashish. Some street vendors sell pipes and rolling papers and say Hash. Most likely, the dealer will have a small amount. You can pay around $25 for one-and-a-half to two grams. People are friendly and better deals can be haggled. Dealers hang around the hot spots of Beijing, and one report says buying hash is probably one of the easiest things to do next to buying fake DVDs.
Weed is slowly disappearing from Beijing, so it is becoming more expensive to purchase. Weed can be bought for around RMB 100-150/gram($18-$25). Persistence and searching the hot spots will score some weed easily.

The Quality of Cannabis in China
The cannabis quality is low in China, and the prices reflect that. African dealers make up much of Beijing. Some will say that their weed comes from overseas, but this is not true. The African-weed from here is terrible, and rare-sources from the non-African dealers are usually better. Neither are from overseas, but it is normally better. Good connections yield good bud, but it comes at a higher price. However, hash is preferred here, and the weed found is not worth the high price.

Cannabis Strains from China
The China White Marijuana strain has been bred with Nepalese and Chinese indica strains. China White has been properly named because it is coated with tri-chromes, and it looks like small chunks of snow from farther away. China White buds are exceptionally dense and big for an indica plant. This plant carries extraordinary medicinal properties, and it can help those suffering from anorexia, chronic pain, gastritis and insomnia. When people cultivate it, China White flowers 54 to 63 days when cultivated indoors.

When you see marijuana in the Chinese media, it means to watch your back because the government has decided to crackdown. Heroin and marijuana were classified in the same category, and an arrest could mean deportation or prison time.


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 9, 2016)

nice post 13. thx


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 9, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> found this....
> 
> Because the cannabis industry is big in China, cannabis cultivation is legal. Legislature considers hash illegal to sell, but legal to possess. However, the cops do not always follow the laws, so you could still be bothered by the police.
> 
> ...


Oh! You know very well about Chinese. The government Chinese drugs in any form are very strict control. Chinese police can easily catch you and arrest you if they are willing to do the job. They don't need evidence, because they can arrest you first, and then get the evidence from your mouth. Fortunately, foreigners in China to hold drugs, will not suffer serious treatment.
I plant, seeds from the United kingdom!! They are blueberries and white widow


----------



## SHOT (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks god i''m not born in china lol


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 10, 2016)

marcmatar221 said:


> Thanks god i''m not born in china lol



Although China has a variety of shortcomings, but I still love this country


----------



## SHOT (Apr 10, 2016)

China is a good country to live but there's alot of people there!!!!


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 11, 2016)

welcome colpoo. what part of china you in? i kinda been wanting to take a peak at china


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 11, 2016)

lyfespan said:


> welcome colpoo. what part of china you in? i kinda been wanting to take a peak at china



CHINA ,FUJIAN,XIAMEN!I'm waiting for you here.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 11, 2016)

China is beautiful. I have looked at many documentaries on the Nature side. I would love to visit there some day. 
Colpoo; if you try to always focus on growing top quality bud, you can have your own little group of people who will always buy what you grow as they will enjoy the quality so much more. and if you take good care and don't use anything bad on them, and especially make sure you don't get mildew in your bud, people will know that yours is top quality. I have a select few people that buy my stuff and will wait to get mine rather than buy other stuff because they know my quality is best in the area.
You won't have to sell to a lot of people as they will be loyal to your quality, and that will keep you safer than selling to many people.


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 12, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> China is beautiful. I have looked at many documentaries on the Nature side. I would love to visit there some day.
> Colpoo; if you try to always focus on growing top quality bud, you can have your own little group of people who will always buy what you grow as they will enjoy the quality so much more. and if you take good care and don't use anything bad on them, and especially make sure you don't get mildew in your bud, people will know that yours is top quality. I have a select few people that buy my stuff and will wait to get mine rather than buy other stuff because they know my quality is best in the area.
> You won't have to sell to a lot of people as they will be loyal to your quality, and that will keep you safer than selling to many people.



&#35874;&#35874;&#20320;&#30340;&#25351;&#24341;&#65281;&#65281;&#25105;&#20250;&#21162;&#21147;&#30340;&#12290;&#24182;&#19988;&#24076;&#26395;&#20320;&#33021;&#26469;&#20013;&#22269;&#28216;&#29609;&#65292;&#25105;&#23558;&#20250;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#22909;&#23458;&#30340;&#20027;&#20154;&#12290;&#20445;&#25345;&#32852;&#31995;
&#35874;&#35874;&#20320;&#30340;&#25351;&#24341;&#65281;&#65281;&#25105;&#20250;&#21162;&#21147;&#30340;&#12290;&#24182;&#19988;&#24076;&#26395;&#20320;&#33021;&#26469;&#20013;&#22269;&#28216;&#29609;&#65292;&#25105;&#23558;&#20250;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#22909;&#23458;&#30340;&#20027;&#20154;&#12290;&#20445;&#25345;&#32852;&#31995;
Thank you for your guidance!! I will try my best. And I hope you can come to visit Chinese, I will be a hospitable host. keep in contact


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 12, 2016)

Colpoo said:


> CHINA ,FUJIAN,XIAMEN!I'm waiting for you here.



wow that looks like a very prosperous province, very tidy cities. whats the areas main business? i have a friend that travels back and forth for small glass pieces and other smoking paraphernalia


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2016)

What art those Chinese characters are, i don't think i could write those.. You kinda have to be an artist.  They are pretty.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 12, 2016)

&#35874;&#35874;&#20320;&#30340;&#25351;&#24341;   Translation...... thanks for showing me the way.

&#25105;&#20250;&#21162;&#21147;&#30340;  .......I 'll try my best (to do sth)! I'll make great efforts (to do sth). I'll try hard(to do sth). I'll exert myself(to do sth). I'll exert myself to do sth. I'll do my ...


&#24182;&#19988;&#24076;&#26395;&#20320;&#33021;&#26469;&#20013;&#22269;&#28216;&#29609;...........I hope you can enjoy sightseeing tours to China


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2016)

They are so detailed.. like look at that third and fourth  character.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 12, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> They are so detailed.. like look at that third and fourth  character.



holy moley one character has so much meaning to it its beyond confusing.

confucius confusing, hahaha


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 13, 2016)

lyfespan said:


> wow that looks like a very prosperous province, very tidy cities. whats the areas main business? i have a friend that travels back and forth for small glass pieces and other smoking paraphernalia



Maybe you should look at the map! Xiamen is a coastal city in the south, warm and beautiful. The hospitable people, and there are a lot of delicacy.


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 13, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> What art those Chinese characters are, i don't think i could write those.. You kinda have to be an artist.  They are pretty.



China is ancient, its culture is broad and profound, it is very happy that you can recognize the Chinese culture! thank you


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 13, 2016)

Colpoo said:


> Maybe you should look at the map! Xiamen is a coastal city in the south, warm and beautiful. The hospitable people, and there are a lot of delicacy.



i did, it looks amazing. then some of the images of the parts of the city like the business district, the architecture is beautiful. and yes tons of food photos, definitely not like any of the chinese restaurants here, hahaha


----------



## zem (Apr 13, 2016)

I must grow my Kali China seed ASAP! China is a beautiful place where they manufacture a lot of knockoffs :laugh: I am only kidding of course


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 14, 2016)

zem said:


> I must grow my Kali China seed ASAP! China is a beautiful place where they manufacture a lot of knockoffs :laugh: I am only kidding of course



You are right. But there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 14, 2016)

lyfespan said:


> i did, it looks amazing. then some of the images of the parts of the city like the business district, the architecture is beautiful. and yes tons of food photos, definitely not like any of the chinese restaurants here, hahaha



My two daughter said it was cool to have a foreign friend. So they welcome your arrival. They are eight years old and four years old, they are very lovely, I love them very much.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2016)

tell your daughters hi from a really old lady in america.


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 15, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> tell your daughters hi from a really old lady in america.



thank you&#65281; They'll love you.


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 15, 2016)

Guys! I don't know what to do to sell my pot, mature marijuana. Do you have any good suggestions?


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 15, 2016)

Colpoo said:


> Guys! I don't know what to do to sell my pot, mature marijuana. Do you have any good suggestions?



you have to know some people, and having it in a wanted form helps too, ie edibles, wax or other extracted products. 

how are the laws on marijuana there? i know the chinese are in the middle of a kind of movement of breaking taboo rules over there. a liberating movement?


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 15, 2016)

Beautiful weather in Xiamen. It is sunny and dry this time of year, yes? Beautiful time to visit the beach.


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 16, 2016)

lyfespan said:


> you have to know some people, and having it in a wanted form helps too, ie edibles, wax or other extracted products.
> 
> how are the laws on marijuana there? i know the chinese are in the middle of a kind of movement of breaking taboo rules over there. a liberating movement?



It is a pity that China is very strict in the control of cannabis. Holding a small amount of marijuana is enough for you to go to jail.


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 16, 2016)

Hackerman said:


> Beautiful weather in Xiamen. It is sunny and dry this time of year, yes? Beautiful time to visit the beach.



Xiamen City, a small seaside city with a population of six million, the lack of, let it appear very crowded, but we can't deny that it is beautiful. In China, there were a lot of people.
In Europe and the United States rural, sparsely populated, large private farms, but in the rural population is still very crowded Chinese.


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 17, 2016)

49days 

View attachment 151335ovc0qvvhv4h224yy.jpg


View attachment 151332yk0vhgnxz0w737ss.jpg


View attachment 151344vxbpu22mqbz9q2xb.jpg


View attachment 151334e5jjwolll97005d5.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 17, 2016)

Colpoo said:


> 49days



looking great, you have a good sized space there, with plenty of LED lighting


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 18, 2016)

lyfespan said:


> looking great, you have a good sized space there, with plenty of LED lighting



Damn! A LED 500W costs $500


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 18, 2016)

Colpoo said:


> Damn! A LED 500W costs $500



here in the USA yes, i know china has them cheaper, Shenzhen has tons of distributors.


----------



## DankColas (Apr 18, 2016)

Colpoo said:


> http://bbs.8da.com/data/attachment/forum/201604/06/101740xezr36x6rt5rrhtx.jpg




Great work! China's got nice Bud's now.


----------



## Colpoo (Apr 19, 2016)

DankColas said:


> Great work! China's got nice Bud's now.



Thank you for your compliment.


----------



## alex (Aug 4, 2016)

Colpoo said:


> Guys! I don't know what to do to sell my pot, mature marijuana. Do you have any good suggestions?



&#21704;&#21704;  &#21516;&#31119;&#24314; &#26377;&#26408;&#26377; &#37038;&#31665;&#21487;&#20197;&#20132;&#27969;&#19968;&#19979; &#65306;VAP-leafy_wave&#65306;


----------



## Colpoo (Aug 14, 2016)

alex said:


> &#21704;&#21704;  &#21516;&#31119;&#24314; &#26377;&#26408;&#26377; &#37038;&#31665;&#21487;&#20197;&#20132;&#27969;&#19968;&#19979; &#65306;vap-leafy_wave&#65306;



&#21351;&#27133;&#12290;&#25105;qq87480736


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 16, 2016)

hiya Colpoo, would be great if pre harvest, u shut down the pink leds and used a construction light or any bright white light to see your best bud pics... its hard to see the super pink pics.. nice grow bud!!   THANKS!!!


----------



## sopappy (Aug 17, 2016)

oh man, this just keeps getting better, I love this place
Colpoo! Welcome aboard, man, are you using a translater page?
I'm gonna mess with you using idioms and stuff but I mean well,
I just like laughter, laugh at me all you want


----------

